# teamspeak 3 server and port forwarding not working help



## Ender_SR (Jul 11, 2014)

i am trying to make teamspeak server for when i play minecraft or gta and stuff and i looked up on youtube how to portforward for teamspeak but the port will not open for me at all no mater what i try.:ermm:

ps. i have a version dsl modem hooked up to a Belkin router.

someone help me. thanks:smile:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

Can you post the exact model number of both the modem and router?


----------

